# checking build system type   Invalid configuration i686-pc

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

ich habe mein System aufgeräumt und nach einem revdep-rebuild erhalte ich bei vielen Programmen

folgende Fehler beim emergen:

cchecking build system type... Invalid configuration `i686-pc-lpdateinux-gnu': machine `i686-pc-lpdateinux' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4/work/gcc-4.3.4/config.sub i686-pc-lpdateinux-gnu failed

Ich schätze mir fehlt irgendein Paket. Ich weiss nur nicht welches.

GCC habe ich auch versucht zu emergen, aber mit dem obigen Fehler.

folgende Pfade werden dabei ausgegeben:

PREFIX:                           /usr

 * BINPATH:                     /usr/i686-pc-lpdateinux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4

 * LIBPATH:                     /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-lpdateinux-gnu/4.3.4

 * DATAPATH:                  /usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-lpdateinux-gnu/4.3.4

 * STDCXX_INCDIR:         /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-lpdateinux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4

der Bin Pfad ist falsch.

richtig messte es heissen.

 * BINPATH:                     /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4

Hat jemend ne Idee?

danke

kuni

----------

## Kunigunde

Hallo,

nach drei Tagen Suche habe ich einen Blick in die Make.conf geworfen und bin fündig geworden.

Der Eintrag CHOST ist falsch.

Ich habe diesen Eintrag geändert und siehe das Update funkt.

Bis denne

Kuni

----------

## Max Steel

o.O

----------

